
LearnSearch: User Curated Learning Feeds - hsikka
https://learnsearch.xyz/
======
hsikka
Hey folks! I just spent the past few days building LearnSearch, a web app
where you can share learning resources and upvote the ones that help you or
are valuable in someway. I asked a lot of people what they wished they knew
when they started self teaching or learning something new, and the feedback
was always that they wish they could tell the good resources from the ones
that lead them astray, and that others were vital in letting them know about
this. I wanted to make this same interaction scaleable, so I built
LearnSearch! LearnSearch is still in its early, early infancy, and I'm going
to continue to build out different feeds, comments, and other cool features.
I'd love for you guys to take a look and let me know what you think!

It's my first real crack at a web app, and it took me a few nights, so i'm
gonna take a quick snooze ;)

